# How long do you go without a BM?



## Dan1025 (Aug 28, 2011)

How long do those of you with IBS-C typically go without a BM (without the aid of some form of laxative or anything). I've been having difficulties having a BM every day, if I don't aid myself with Citrucel or something I go several days without a BM or if I do have one it's relatively small. Just curious what is typical for someone with IBS-C.


----------



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

Dan1025 said:


> How long do those of you with IBS-C typically go without a BM (without the aid of some form of laxative or anything). I've been having difficulties having a BM every day, if I don't aid myself with Citrucel or something I go several days without a BM or if I do have one it's relatively small. Just curious what is typical for someone with IBS-C.


Dan, I use acacia fiber and go almost every day. And when I go, I go. Mulitple trips to the bathroom in the a.m. but it's better than the alternative. I take in about 50 gms of fiber a day, 12 of that is from the acacia fiber.


----------



## Dan1025 (Aug 28, 2011)

Minks said:


> Dan, I use acacia fiber and go almost every day. And when I go, I go. Mulitple trips to the bathroom in the a.m. but it's better than the alternative. I take in about 50 gms of fiber a day, 12 of that is from the acacia fiber.


How long would it usually take you to go before you started taking that?


----------



## lindielou (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't think anything is typical with IBS, I have to go every day or I have terrible pain. I use Benefiber (large doses) every day, and now my Gastroenterologist tells me I must also take Miralax every night. I go and go and go, but it's better than before.


----------



## Matilda001 (Oct 18, 2011)

Without any laxatives, it would normally be 7-10 days before I had a BM.


----------



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

Matilda001 said:


> Without any laxatives, it would normally be 7-10 days before I had a BM.


I agree. If I didn't take anything I would never go. If I really feel bad I"ll take some senna but only if I feel bad. Soluble fiber and diet is my friend. I eat the same things almost every day because I know what I can eat and how it works on my system.It's finding what works for you.


----------



## seamariec (Oct 26, 2011)

I can go 14 days without a BM. Its ridiculous!!! Im going to have to do something about this. I have tried just about everything :0(


----------



## neatpetite (Oct 27, 2011)

Usually go about 10 days. By 7 days I'm getting pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't know I have gone long periods of time with out going, and the longer I dont't go the more it get impacted I usally start to get active with some type of laxative after about 4 days.


----------



## IBSOMG (Apr 10, 2011)

Without anything around 7-10 days. Then I'm miserable, and meds are needed.


----------



## Camsgirl09 (May 8, 2011)

It usually takes about 2-3 weeks then I feel a push from the compacted stuff. Right now I'm using a probiotic align and I'm using a veggie laxative even then it takes days to get a bm.


----------



## QuiQui (Aug 15, 2010)

It's hard to say because I always take something after 2 or 3 days of not going. There have been a couple of times where I went a week without going, but I never, ever let that happen anymore.


----------



## CQ91 (Nov 23, 2011)

It definitely varies for me but if I am unable to go after 7 days I often resort to colonic irrigation. Before starting with colonic irrigation, I used to try oral laxatives (which would make me gassy and bloated and then would cause me to have diarrhoea at unpredictable times), and microlax enemas (which would work but would only allow me to release a little bit). Colonic irrigation worked for me as it allowed me to control exactly when I would be releasing, and would mean that I could release all of the excrement that I had sitting in my bowel while constipated. After the colonic I am usually constipated again for two or so days, but manage to get back on track after that (meaning that I would go every 2 or more days). In my opinion, I prefer colonic hydrotherapy over laxatives because I feel that it is gentler on my stomach (the colonic only uses water, not chemicals) and that it does a more thorough job at getting rid of waste.According to some, colonics help the bowel to 'retrain' and strengthen itself, helping the individual to regain a healthier, more normal bowel function. If you have been suffering from constipation for a while, like me, it feels great to rid your system of old waste that has been inside your system for a considerable amount of time.CQ


----------



## rah2002 (Nov 6, 2004)

seamariec said:


> I can go 14 days without a BM. Its ridiculous!!! Im going to have to do something about this. I have tried just about everything :0(


----------



## rah2002 (Nov 6, 2004)

If you have constipation then I found what works 100% without the discomfort that sena gives (cramps and wind)is a water enema. it is a $20 device and very simple and portable . It is basically a small hot water bottle with a hose and pipe and atatchment they sell on ebay .However allways use filtered water and warm it up very slightly (temperature your tounge can take is ok ) 1 ltre of water does the trick. Hold it for 2 mins. once per week is perfect as the next day you will go normally because your bowels are clearer and have slightly more water available so this helps to soften the stool. it is a bit strange using it at 1st since it all comes out perfectly and you stop getting hemeroids when using this device too. However if you want to mask the sound in the toilet then just flush just as it comes out.Also concider checking if you have any food alergy . The most common is wheat gluten so cakes bread etc can tight up your bowels like square not!! that sort of makes it loose what direction to send the stool and eventually can slow down as a result over time due to the damage that gluten can do to some people.


----------



## nano (Apr 29, 2012)

around 3-4 days or a weekthat's when i resort to drinking prune juiceugh why can't i be a normal person who regularly goes everyday


----------



## lishak (Apr 29, 2012)

Normal for me is every 2 months or so.... I am currently at 70 days and having a very bad time with pain I just posted a topic hoping for some advice...I take every kind of fiber, miralax, and 2 Rx's that my doctor prescribed and also drink magnesium citrate and none help....


----------



## lishak (Apr 29, 2012)

I take every kind of fiber, miralax, and 2 Rx's that my doctor prescribed and also drink magnesium citrate and none help....Normal for me is every 2 months or so.... I am currently at 70 days without having a bowel movement and am very bad time with pain I just posted a topic hoping for some advice...


----------



## steviewonder (Dec 27, 2011)

For the past 6months, i go everyday. Happens on its own with much help from veggies, water, exercise and reducing stress. Earlier it was 2 days and before that it could go up to 3 days. I do have mild constipation sometimes, but no irregularity. I dont have any secret though. Things just getting better.Luckily for me, i used laxatives only 4-5 times in my life. Earlier, i was mostly dependent on fiber. Fiber was ok, but not always helpful.Hope you get better too.


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

10 days I think this the longest I have gone and that includes laxative use.


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

A normal bowel movement? I lost track. A partial BM? Every couple of days. I am considering going back on either Citrucel or Konsyl.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I don't know anymore. When I was younger, it used to be well over a week. Probably 10 days was the longest. Now, I cannot have a bm at all without taking something to induce it. At the four or five day mark without a bm, I usually take 3 or 4 dulcolax. That will induce a bm. If it is not a convenient time to take a laxative, I opt for a dulcolax suppository or the occasional Fleet enema.


----------



## Maple12 (May 25, 2012)

TheOutlookChild said:


> 10 days I think this the longest I have gone and that includes laxative use.


----------



## Maple12 (May 25, 2012)

If I don't have a BM at least every second day, I have too much pain to focus, and the cramping gets intense. I do Citrucal, 2 caplets twice a day, and it is effective--bulkier stools, softer, and complete. My gut feels empty and flat after each BM, and my abdomen feels soft and pliable. Never thought I would look forward to a BM as the highlight of my day, but it is such a relief. The dr says a BM every two to three days is OK, but he doesn't seem to realize the pain on the second day, which produces a full court episode that takes a week to get back to tolerable.


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

Maple12 said:


> If I don't have a BM at least every second day, I have too much pain to focus, and the cramping gets intense. I do Citrucal, 2 caplets twice a day, and it is effective--bulkier stools, softer, and complete. My gut feels empty and flat after each BM, and my abdomen feels soft and pliable. Never thought I would look forward to a BM as the highlight of my day, but it is such a relief. The dr says a BM every two to three days is OK, but he doesn't seem to realize the pain on the second day, which produces a full court episode that takes a week to get back to tolerable.


Citrucal is just fiber pills right? I wish it were that easy for me....I've learned fiber is my enemy not my friend. Glad it works for you


----------



## mztopper (Jun 3, 2012)

lishak said:


> Normal for me is every 2 months or so.... I am currently at 70 days and having a very bad time with pain I just posted a topic hoping for some advice...I take every kind of fiber, miralax, and 2 Rx's that my doctor prescribed and also drink magnesium citrate and none help....


Wow you have not gone in that long. Have you been x-rayed to see if the stuff is impacted. I would think it would be. Are you eating.... nothing that you mentioned above is working?


----------



## mztopper (Jun 3, 2012)

Maple12 said:


> If I don't have a BM at least every second day, I have too much pain to focus, and the cramping gets intense. I do Citrucal, 2 caplets twice a day, and it is effective--bulkier stools, softer, and complete. My gut feels empty and flat after each BM, and my abdomen feels soft and pliable. Never thought I would look forward to a BM as the highlight of my day, but it is such a relief. The dr says a BM every two to three days is OK, but he doesn't seem to realize the pain on the second day, which produces a full court episode that takes a week to get back to tolerable.


Hi, did the citracal give you a lot of gas. It was a debate to start benefiber or miraxlax. The GI said miralax and the family dr. benefiber. When I took metamucil years back I got so sick as it just stuck up there more.


----------

